# how to teach fetch



## BIGxRICH (Aug 4, 2009)

im not really sure how to teach fetch with a ball or frisbee is there any secrets for it


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

hmm.. we used a ball, but we never really had to teach it, she just did it naturally. Her brother, on the other hand, never did show much interest in it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I use noisy toys...get them all worked up about it and then throw it. I started out with a squeaky duck for Zisso. He loved that thing! Kinds played tug with it, then gave it a toss. He went after it and brought it back. he was 16 months old when I got him and he did not know how to fetch.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's what I've done previously and am working on with my new puppy:

1. Gather two similar toys that preferably squeak
2. Throw toy #1 after squeaking it to get your dog's attention
3. When your dog picks up toy #1, squeak toy #2 to get your dog's attention and what's been happening with me is that my puppy returns and drops toy #1 and waits for toy #2 to be thrown
4. Start incorporating a command before tossing your toy, praise lavishly upon return


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well for Miko, he didn't even like playing with balls in the first place, so I kinda had to build his drive for it. I talked to the owners of his siblings of past litters, who said their pups all had pretty good ball drive, but Miko not so much. So, I built his ball drive by pretty much teasing him with it for a month or so. Now he won't let go of the ball, and all the "out/drop it" work is through the roof, because he'd rather hold the ball than the food I have. But he has no problem chasing it down and running past me, hehe. 

Try throwing the ball and when he has it in his mouth, run the other direction. When he gets to you tease him with another ball and when he drops it, throw another ball the other way.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I thought Denali had fetch down but now she likes to play keep away! lol
I use the two toy method. One Frisbee and one ball since she likes both. 
Throw the Frisbee and she chases it then I scream "YAY!!" And run away from her and she chases me with the Frisbee in her mouth. 

I show her the ball and she usually drops the Frisbee then throw the ball. Again "YAY!!" and run away from her


----------



## jax (Feb 10, 2009)

one way to work on their drive is to get a ball on a string and attach it to a stick (I have it on an old fishing pole) so that you can control the ball and get the dog to chase it while in a small contained area. this gets them alert, and drives them nuts not being able to catch it, so they work harder on trying to do whatever it takes to get the ball...just my 2 cents worth


----------

